# Dark Heresy- new players?



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey, I just picked up Dark Heresy off of a friend. I was wondering what it is, so I just decided to borrow it from him. 

I'm completely new to table top games. I mean, I have watched a few DnD matches before, but I've never really played in one. Ive been reading up on the rules and basically the whole book for the past 2 hours or so.


My main point is, is there anyone who would like to play, obviously me being new I can't be a GM, but I would love to play with a few people, new or not, and learn the ropes, and continue from there.

Now, is there any way we would play over a messenger, like IRC or something?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably, you just need to find people who want to play really; if something starts up I would be more than happy to give it a go.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The biggest problem I see is that all the players would be almost required to buy/have access to a copy of the basic book at the very least. 

The role playing section here on Heresy is a good place to start for even a novice roleplayer, while it isn't Dark Heresy and tends to focus more upon Astartes than other aspects of 40k... it is a great way to break into the mindset of creating a character and building a personality. It takes the stress off of the 'what stat do I roll to do X action?' and focuses more on the creative aspect of roleplaying. The section of the forums can be found here>

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=110

Take a look around and read through some of the threads if you so desire (some are quite lengthy though very good reads). Feel free to ask questions as well either through pm's or posting on the gm's recruitment page although please take note of the age of the thread before digging up any zombies.

If you are solely interested in Dark Heresy, I would suggest taking a look at the Fantasy Flight forums (the publisher of the rpg)> http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_foros_temas.asp?efid=70&efcid=3 as well as asking around at your local gaming store to see if there are any groups in your area willing to take on a new player.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been playing since it debuted, but NYC to VA is a bit of a trek for new players. Move to DC and we'll talk.


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

You could use something like Maptools. www.rptools.net

Not played Dark Heresy but have spent a lot of time ove the last few years playing various other RPGs. Setup an Earthdawn game using maptools and it worked realyl well, I jsut didnt really have the time to continue GMing and it fell apart after a few weeks. Maptool worked really well though.


----------



## imtwisted (Jul 26, 2010)

i just got dark heresy today, and i wanna play online, that maptool thingy looks good, if we can get someone to gm im in.


----------



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

I downloaded Maptools as well. Its looks pretty sick.

I'm thinking if we can get a few GMs and players that wanna play, we could start weekly games, and just play online. 

Is there any specific messenger we could use/preffered? like probably any IRC, AIM, or etc.


And for the problem of people who don't have the book, there are pdfs of the book itself online, they could easily find those and use'm for online use itself.


----------



## Lie4Liars (Feb 3, 2008)

here to show my interest as a Player, not a GM. :biggrin:
At my disposal I have the core rulebook and the Inquisitor's handbook.


----------



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds good!

So is anyone actually interested in holding actual online game sessions? I'm sort of new to it, but I think I can organize them (not GM wise), and actually keep it running.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I'd be interesting in participating in something; could be fun depending on who runs it and what characters the players come up with.


----------



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking if we find one or two GMs to help us out, and some players with amazing ideas, we can have something awesome going here.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well you don't even need amazing idea's, just someone willing to be GM and run one of the starter campaigns. That way people who are new to it can get into the feel and it doesn't run the risk of getting to out of hand.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I have experience in Dark Heresy (on both sides of the GM screen) and have all of the books.

I would *rather* join as a player if this gets going; however there is always the chance that I could be talked into running something.


----------



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

Great!

This is why we should find an extra GM or two to try and switch off between who will be a GM in one scenario, and then they switch.


----------



## Althalos (Jul 26, 2010)

Hrm, should I make a seperate thread to recruit people for play? Since its gonna be a weekly thing over chat, I'd assume a better more organized thread should be made.


----------



## ConfictorGeneralis (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd be interested in playing some Dark Heresy or Deathwatch. Play by post or chat preferred.

Player, not GM.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fun, so we have a fair number of players (more than five) but really no GM. Thats no outright willing GM, one or two people have said they would do it if need be. I think finding someone who wants to be a GM would be the most important thing right now, since we can't do anything without one; and honestly all you need is two or three players after the GM and we have more than that interested in giving this a go.

ConfictorGeneralis, I think that this might require something more fast paced than play by post; otherwise I suggest you take a look at some of the RP's over in roleplay threads for something like that.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

If it ever comes off the ground, i would love to be a player. >P


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The biggest problem I run into gm'ing is that for the next ~30 days my husband will be home from Iraq and a vast ammount of my attention will be focused upon him until he deploys out again. 

After that point I would have no problems running something, however I tend to dislike the pre-made settings as they have a habbit of limiting players in their choices.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd be willing to GM... provided you guys aren't a pack of vicious, imperium dogs ready to tear me limb from limb at the slightest mistake (Oh wait...:scratchhead I've got plenty of possible ideas and a very flexible schedule so it's all a matter of when and how you guys wanna do this :biggrin:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I can play as the Cleric I got a Avatar and and I played a bit before 

If you guys can confirm a GM then count me in (I still dont know enough to GM a game)


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Samu3 said:


> I can play as the Cleric I got a Avatar and and I played a bit before
> 
> If you guys can confirm a GM then count me in (I still dont know enough to GM a game)


A GM is confirmed... players however I think may have scattered a bit :threaten:


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey all. Just found this and I would love to play. I would help out GMing, but I have never played before but I do have some ideas for a scenario, so (whoever the main Gm is), if they PM me, I can give them my ideas.

If not, then I guess I can always play as a character (Abitrator!!)


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

All right then so Did we want to do this over the Forum?

Personally I play one over Steam which Tends to be a much more emersive experiance. Although to do something like that we would need to worry about timezones:ireful2:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

We decided on a GM? When did that one happen; or rather who stepped up for the role? When it comes to how, that is a pretty good question, though I think a faster medium than posting on a forum is a must.

Maybe something like messenger, or an IRC chat or something will do the trick.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

darkreever said:


> We decided on a GM? When did that one happen; or rather who stepped up for the role? When it comes to how, that is a pretty good question, though I think a faster medium than posting on a forum is a must.
> 
> Maybe something like messenger, or an IRC chat or something will do the trick.


The Emperor has returned! :biggrin: Nah I'm kiddin'... but I stepped into the GM role guys:biggrin:

A messanger would be great quite honestly... MSN is my personal favorite... but 's up to most of youse :drinks:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I would play this and i even have a character ready. The only problem is i don't have the book as my friend owns the book  

I'll try and buy it soon to play with you guys and gals though! sounds like fun!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Having a character can be nice, especially since you then have the chance that his stats do not suck compared to one that is brand new. However, it might wind up being a better idea for all players to start with fresh characters (Keep your name, keep your background and all that, but have the stats and abilities reset so that everyone begins on a more level playing field.)

I know that if/when we do this I'll be doing just that, as I rather liked my character overall. Even his starting stats were rather interesting, though I will need to go through the mess of fidning him again.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

So do you guys wanna do this... over here or over messenger and use this as a neutral ground or what?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Messenger or an IRC channel would work for me; again you do not want to do something like that over the forums. You want a faster medium, something forums don't generally allow for. More importantly though, we need a clear cut list of who is interested and general location for an idea of if this will even be possible.

Playing with a group from all over the world sounds nice, but with different times of the day come different things people have to do. From work and school, to commitments and sleep.


So as we figure out where we will be doing this, players and locations need to be listed.


To get that rolling, I'm interested and live in the East US coast, -4GMT


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I would use IRC or MSN too, also, i have a next to abondoned website with a chat on it, where we could move it on. 

Player, uberly noobly, GMT+1


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'd like state my continued interest in this as well, as with darkreever I am working on East Coast, US time.

Another possible medium would be a voi chat such as ventrilo (that is noting that all the players can speak the same language and be understood with relative ease).


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Ask katie, everyone can hear my extremely clear and sexy dutch voice...........................

.....not a good plan >P


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright three things:

1) Eastern Time US is -5 i belive... >.>...

2) We will be using a messenger unless we get a better idea... voice chat isn't exactly at the top of my list. Still taking suggestions though.

3) The list of people in and availabilities:

*Euphrati: -4
Darkreever: -4
Darkblade: +1
Amoeba Bait: +10
Samu3: +10
*
So far that's four players and a GM... suggestions on amount of players?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nagi21 said:


> 1) Eastern Time US is -5 i belive... >.>...
> *Euphrati: -5
> Darkreever: -4/5?
> *


Normally you would be correct, however for us daylight savings time is in effect, making the timezone -4. So for Euphrati and myself, it is indeed -4 not -5.


And five, maybe six players for a trial run, see if thats good or to many.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Amoeba Bait: Time Zone: GMT+10


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea Im Still in Perth time so Amoeba's time is good enough for me to make


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well... seems we have a lot of interesting menageries... this could be a bit complicated but... workable ^^


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright peoples when do youse want to start this?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

With the four players we have at this time, it might not be possible for us to all game together.

I mean I'm posting now at what is 5:24PM under -4GMT and its 8:24AM for someone like Samu3. Thats somewhere in the ballpark of a fifteen hour time difference that I do not think we can get around.

Depends in part where the GM is located, but for the most part it would be more feasible to do this in two games, but that gets harder in and of itself (and two groups of two is not nearly as much fun anyway.) Though perhaps two teams of two or three working side by side, possibly teams from two different inquisitors?


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I'm EST with you and Euphrati, Darkblade is about 5 hours ahead so thats... workable I think. It all depends on what Amoeba and Samu say ^^"


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

That would work to. My other game had its host located in the US our prob right now is that My Sunday is his Saturday..... Still it would be best to try and sort something out on the weekend.
Im good to go whenever Right now its school holidays so most my time is free.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright so when do you guys wanna start this up? Sometime this week or next weekend?


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ummm.... Is this idea dead or not?


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I'm still keen, but I've used my DH idea on a RP thread on Heresy, so I dont think we can use my story.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have ideas I just need to know when i can get everyone together... basically when you guys all wanna start.


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

Revivin'.

I'd be totally down for this. I just got a copy of the DH core rulebook, rolled up a psyker.

I should also state that I have barely ANY experience with pen and paper games, but I'm more than willing to learn.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome lol...

Still gotta get everyone together >.>....


----------



## azurelao (Nov 5, 2010)

Im requesting a join on this game. Have some experience with PnP's, and am looking for a decent group. Never tried 40k before, but am more than willing to learn :3

my timezone is EST (GMT -5), and i prefer to use Windows Live, as my university blocks IRC


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pick a time and lets see how it works out for everyone.

Like:

Lets try and do this on Sunday at midnight (12:00 pm) -4GMT

What does that look like for others?


----------



## azurelao (Nov 5, 2010)

for me, available times are Tuesday/Thursday/Friday/Sunday from 12:00 midday to approx 9:30 night


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Very well... how does everyone feel about Friday Nov. 12th at 3pm -5 GMT?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This coming friday I am not available between 2 and 3 pm -5gmt due to class. After that though, I'm good for the whole day unless something important comes up. (Considering the following week is finals week and I have a very big paper due the middle of that week, it could happen.)


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

3:30pm then?


----------



## azurelao (Nov 5, 2010)

3:30 (-5 gmt) works here


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I can do that, give or take a few minutes


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

K that's two... anyone else?


----------



## BadLuckTulip (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, I recently got introduced into dark heresy by a friend, so I've never played ti before but wondering if you guys are still looking for players?
I have played some dnd before, so i know the basics of roleplaying games, but would need some help along the way with playing.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

According to the online Converter 3:30 PM -5GMT on a Friday will equate to 4:30 AM on a Saturday for me.

Most likely I wont be able to do it, but if you can find a time slot for everybody then I will check again. 
If not then just go on without me


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

BadLuckTulip said:


> Hey, I recently got introduced into dark heresy by a friend, so I've never played ti before but wondering if you guys are still looking for players?
> I have played some dnd before, so i know the basics of roleplaying games, but would need some help along the way with playing.


I'm sure we can help you along:biggrin:



Samu3 said:


> According to the online Converter 3:30 PM -5GMT on a Friday will equate to 4:30 AM on a Saturday for me.
> 
> Most likely I wont be able to do it, but if you can find a time slot for everybody then I will check again.
> If not then just go on without me


What time is good for you? Just so I know what I'm aiming for:biggrin:


PS: Guy's what're we gonna use to communicate?


----------



## azurelao (Nov 5, 2010)

like i said before, i can only use Live messenger. i MIGHT be able to manage IRC, but the university im at blocks it


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm partial to Live myself. I'm basically asking if anyone haz any problems with that... >.>

Remember anyone who wants in on day one of this we're starting 3:30 -5 GMT (EST) today >.>


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The next big question to ask, is where exactly are we going to be meeting in the next two hours?


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm... maybe we should push this back to tomorrow then lol?

I'm thinkin' we do this over msn live or some similar messenger? Anyone have any problems wit it?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats fine with me, just figure out what time you want to do it and how we are going to get in touch with each other. And I don't mean what fucking system we are going to use to communicate, I mean how.

Because in case some people haven't noticed, there are a lot more possible usernames for live messenger than there are people who want to do this. So you need to either have it in your member profile here or get it to the other players somehow.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I totally missed this, woopsies >_<
Wouldnt it be smart to just a webchat or something?


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Darkblade said:


> I totally missed this, woopsies >_<
> Wouldnt it be smart to just a webchat or something?


Elaborate?

And no worries we pushed it back to tomorrow same time:biggrin:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nagi21 said:


> I'm sure we can help you along:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either Friday sometime at about 4:00 +8 Gmt or at Sunday which from experiance with before plays out to be a Saturday.

So yea I will try


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

4pm +8gmt is 1am -5gmt; for me thats do-able if a tad inconvenient.

3pm +8gmt also works for me, it being midnight -5gmt.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm... I think what I'm gonna hafta do is get a list of everyone and their times so that way I can at least group people together and see what we can do...

As of right now day one is pushed to an undecided time this Sunday ^^"


----------



## azurelao (Nov 5, 2010)

im free for about 5 hours right now

live messenger [email protected], name azurelao. make sure to include "Dark Heresy" somewhere in there so i know youre not a bot or something


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes well this new MSN is completely useless... 

Everyone mine's [email protected] so if you need to know it's there... see if we cant get anything going...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Those that can't make the MSN groups, (Like myself) A few of my steam friends who also play warhammer have got together for a forum run Heresy game. Its not as serious as the Rp's put down in our own Rp thread but it works.

http://sashaisop.forumotion.com/f1-your-first-forum

Its just the four of us for now so new players are welcome.


----------



## Etorkie (Jan 4, 2011)

*Joinin*

I'd love to get in on this 
my live is [email protected]
I hope you guys are still doing this and could use another 
Anyway cheers! Hope to hear from you mates soon.


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I kinda forgot about this lol... jeez has it been that long...


----------



## firewolf514 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow this this died :O


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a game, i'll join. I'm a noob and am at UTC 0.


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm also interested. Newb at Dark Heresy but old DND player.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Definitely interested as a player if we can get a GM.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

If we start a smaller group, I'll DM.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got a friend who is a newb to RPGs and 40k who wants to play. So you, her, and I is three so far. Anyone else? Especially in need of a GM.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I can gm...


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry, my mind is gone today I didn't even see you say you'd GM. XD


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyways, I will. We can do it through irc which seems to be the easiest. 

What are good times for you and your friend?


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Anytime, really, is good for either us. Our work schedules can be kinda hectic though.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Uh yeah. I was looking for days of the week along with your time zone.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, like I said, anytime is good. I'm fine for any day or any time. But she usually isn't available between GMT 21:00 and 1:00 on most weekdays. Pretty much leaving it up to you, we have nothing but free time. Give us a date and a time and I'll let you know if she or I work.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I see you're in central time. Idk this gmt crap. What time zone is she in? Or is she outa country?

Anyways. Inwould like to do it Tuesdays at 7:30pm Eastern, 6:30 your time if at all possible. If not I may be able to bump it up an hour.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

She's from Toronto, and we're both free and clear this Tuesday at 7:30. But she works from 5-9 central the following Tuesday.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright. This first session we can just use to build CS' for the following session.


----------



## Bionic-Weasel (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry about that, she dropped out and I completely forgot about this afterwards.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

It's no problem, something came up for myself as well. Not a big deal.


----------

